# defaced pictures



## Quantz

A serial killer sends pictures defaced with red marker.

J'hésite à employer "photos défigurées", dont j'ai trouvé quelques (rares) occurrences.

Google


----------



## jetset

_To deface : To mar or spoil the appearance or surface of; disfigure._
Suggestion : "des photos barbouillées au marqueur rouge."


----------



## Itisi

retouchées au marqueur


----------



## Quantz

Merci, mais ce n'est pas une description, mais un dialogue, et ce doit donc être une formulation concise, brève, rapide, avec cette nuance de dégradation.


----------



## jetset

C'est un dialogue, mais quelle est la phrase exacte alors ?


----------



## Quantz

"Some of these have been… def…."
— Def…?
— Defac…
— Defaced ?
— Yes, correct, defaced."


----------



## jetset

_Dégradées_, alors ?


----------



## Quantz

Malheureusement, non. "Dégradées" est un terme du registre technique. Il s'agit plutôt de chercher du côté
de "souillé".


----------



## jetset

Altérées [au marqueur]...


----------



## Quantz

Non, c'est un dialogue entre un policier et une jeune fille. La difficulté est de trouver un terme qui puisse être prononcé
dans un tel contexte. "dégradé", "altéréré", etc., ne peut convenir : trop technique, trop "écrit".


----------



## jetset

A part "barbouillées" déjà proposé, je ne vois pas... ou "taggées" ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je trouvais que "barbouillées au marqueur" n'était pas mal.
Sinon, _abîmées, souillées_, ou, plus vulgaire, _bousillées, cochonnées, salopées au marqueur rouge._


----------



## lone elm

rendu méconnaissable ?


----------



## jetset

rayées, raturées, hachurées, striées...


----------



## Itisi

En regardant bien les définitions de 'défigurer', je ne vois pas de raison pour ne pas employer ce mot, qui est celui qui convient le mieux.


----------



## petit1

"barbouillées" me semble très bien.
Je me souviens de la phrase que ma mère m'a dite un jour en me montrant une de ses photos de classe: "_Regarde, cette fille je la détestais et *je lui avais barbouillé le visage* avec de l'encre_." Elle l'avait en effet fort bien défigurée avec son porte-plume à l'encre violette.


----------



## Itisi

'Barbouiller' est un mot facile et je vois mal la fille avoir du mal à le sortir.


----------



## petit1

"defaced" n'est pas bien compliqué non plus. Elle est peut-être bègue "bar bar barbouillé".


----------



## Itisi

Ce n'est pas la prononciation, c'est une question de richesse de vocabulaire, je pense.


----------



## Reynald

Gribouillées ?


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le sens de _souillées_, si _barbouillées _ne va pas, à mon avis _salopées_ (suggéré par Bezoard) pourrait aller :  _Sal / Salop / Salopées ? 
_
Il me vient aussi _mutilées, co_mme dans : _ tableau mutilé_
Mais là, on imagine plus des ciseaux ou un objet contondant qu'un marqueur.

Sinon je pense comme Itisi que_ défigurées _est le mot juste pour traduire _defaced_.
Ce qui donnerait dans le dialogue : _déf / défig / défigurées ?
_
Curiosité - extrait de ce  Guide du franglais : 





> *défacer* (v)
> francis. de l'anglais *to deface* (« recouvrir d'inscriptions », « *barbouiller *», « dégrader », « *saloper *» (vulg.) (un site Web))
> (tr) *défigurer*, _dégrader_
> - [pirate de l'*Internet*] * défacer* un site gouvernemental


----------



## petit1

S'il faut un verbe peu usité, il y a "_oblitérer_".


----------



## Nicomon

Ce ne serait pas un faux ami dans ce contexte ?   Antidote donne cette mise en garde : 


> oblitérer quelque chose
> Faux ami. — L’expression oblitérer quelque chose signifie « marquer quelque chose d’un cachet », « valider quelque chose » _(oblitérer un timbre, un billet de train_), « effacer progressivement quelque chose » (_le temps oblitère les souvenirs douloureux_) ou « bloquer quelque chose », « obstruer quelque chose » (_une veine oblitérée par un corps étranger_).* Elle constitue un anglicisme si on lui donne le sens de détruire, annihiler ou massacrer*.


----------



## joelooc

"massacrées au marqueur" ne serait peut-être pas déplacé et permettrait un bégaiement crédible.


----------



## petit1

oblitérer a en effet plusieurs sens .
_Vieilli, rare._ Effacer progressivement, notamment par l'usure. _Le temps a oblitéré cette inscription, plusieurs mots dans ce manuscrit. _ (_Ac._1835-1935).
Je ne vois pas ici d'anglicisme surtout étant donné la date.

Ceci dit je n'ai rien contre "_*défigurer*_" mais le traducteur semble rechercher un verbe plus "compliqué".
*estropier*?


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> je n'ai rien contre "_*défigurer*_" mais le traducteur semble rechercher un verbe plus "compliqué"*.*


On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord pour lui faire plaisir !  Je trouve qu'on cherche midi à quatorze heures, et avec 'estropié', à quinze heures !


----------



## jetset

En fait, si on avait le visuel des photos, ou du moins leurs descriptions précises (la façon dont le marqueur a été employé, c'est-à-dire est-ce que le tueur a simplement fait une croix rouge sur les visages, ou hachuré rageusement les portraits, ou encore défiguré les traits en les soulignant, façon psychopathe) on pourrait adapter l'adjectif. Si on parle d'une photo à laquelle on a rajouté une moustache et des oreilles de Mickey, par exemple ce serait "vandalisée"/"crayonnée".


----------



## Itisi

Quand je dis que 'défigurer' convient, c'est parce que j'imagine qu'il s'agit de photos de la victime...


----------



## joelooc

Pourquoi pas "mascarées"?


----------



## Quantz

[citez judicieusement et tronquez au minimum nécessaire]


petit1 said:


> Ceci dit je n'ai rien contre "_*défigurer*_" mais le traducteur semble rechercher un verbe plus "compliqué".
> *estropier*?


Non : pas plus "compliqué", au contraire, plus "parlé, verbal".



jetset said:


> Si on parle d'une photo à laquelle on a rajouté une moustache et des oreilles de Mickey, par exemple ce serait "vandalisée"/"crayonnée".


"vandalisé" n'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## Itisi

Vandaliser :  " détruire ou abîmer des oeuvres d'art, des édifices publics, des beautés de la nature."


----------



## petit1

> Non : pas plus "compliqué", au contraire, plus "parlé, verbal".


dégueulassé


----------



## Itisi

'Dégueulassé' n'est pas du tout dans le même registre que 'defaced'.


----------



## petit1

C'est aussi ce que je pensais mais, avec la demande de quelque chose de plus "parlé"...


----------



## Kajeetah

Je n'ai pas l'impression que "deface" fasse partie du vocabulaire parlé courant. C'est peut-être pour ça que la fille hésite? Peut-être qu'elle cherche un terme "officiel", comme ceux qu'on peut trouver dans des procès-verbaux de police, dans les journaux etc. Je verrais bien _dégradées_ ou _vandalisées_.


----------



## Itisi

Kajeetah said:


> Je n'ai pas l'impression que "deface" fasse partie du vocabulaire parlé courant. C'est peut-être pour ça que la fille hésite? Peut-être qu'elle cherche un terme "officiel", comme ceux qu'on peut trouver dans des procès-verbaux de police, dans les journaux etc. Je verrais bien _dégradées_ ou _vandalisées_.


C'est tout à fait comme ça que je le comprends.  A défaut de 'défigurer, je vote pour 'dégrader'.  Je trouve 'vandaliser' bizarre dans ce contexte... (Voir #31.)


----------



## jetset

Une autre option serait de chercher une expression, et non un mot isolé, par exemple : "Certains visages ont été recouverts au marqueur."


----------



## Quantz

noircies


----------



## Itisi

*Quantz*, elle n'ont pas pu être noicies avec un marqueur rouge !


----------



## Quantz

Some were defaced with a red marker, others with a black one. It's a versatile serial killer.


----------



## Itisi

'Noicies/rougies' donne l'idée que les photos sont recouvertes de noir/rouge


----------



## Quantz




----------



## petit1

A part "_défigurées_" qui est la traduction la plus proche, il y a "_rendues méconnaissables_". (Un peu plus difficile à prononcer s'il faut vraiment chercher de ce côté.)


----------



## joelooc

Je me permets d'insister
maschurer — Wiktionnaire


----------



## petit1

Tu as raison d'insister. Je ne connaissais que le deuxième sens du verbe et avec une autre orthographe.


----------



## Itisi

C'est intéressant du point de vue théorique, mais c'est un mot que personne ne connaît, et il est bien improbable que la fille le connaisse même pour hésiter à le prononcer...


----------



## joelooc

vrai de _maschurer_ mais _mascarer_ est tout de même assez transparent (à moins que je ne sois influencé par un patois local) et sa proximité avec massacrer peut justifier une hésitation/bégaiement


----------



## Itisi

*Joelooc* : Ben dans mon patelin, je n'ai jamais entendu 'mascarer' (j'ai cru que c'était une faute de frappe !)


----------



## joelooc

c'est bien ce que je craignais: un usage local d'origine hispano-mauresque: le mascara


----------

